# Preseason Game #01 - Bulls @ Pacers - Game Thread



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

* @ *









*
Preseason: Game 01, Road Game 01
Local TV: WGN
*

BULLS VS. PACERS ALL-TIME
ALL-TIME ...................Bulls lead 84-73
BULLS CURRENT STREAK ...... -
BULLS HOME STREAK ............ -
BULLS ROAD STREAK .......... -

BULLS VS. PACERS THIS SEASON 


Game Notes










*Chicago Bulls (0-0)*
Home 0-0
Road 0-0

*Bulls Averages:*
PPG: - (Opp: -)
RPG: - (Opp: -)
APG: - (Opp: -)
SPG: - (Opp: -)
BPG: - (Opp: -)
TO: - (Opp: -)
FG%: - (Opp: -)
FT%: - (Opp: -)
3p%: - (Opp: -)

*Probable Bulls starters*





































Derrick Rose - PG - 
Richard Hamilton - SG -
Luol Deng - SF - 
Carlos Boozer - PF -
Joakim Noah - C - 

*Bulls Stats Leaders*
Points: -
Rebounds: -
Assists: -
Steals: -
Blocks: -

FG%: -
FT%: -
3FG%: -

*Injury report*
-

For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report.










*Indiana Pacers (0-0)*
Home 0-0
Road 0-0

*Probable Pacers starters*
Collison - PG
George - SG
Granger - SF
West - PF
Hibbert - C

*Injury report*
-
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Active Bulls career highs (Click here)*

*Bulls Season Highs 2011-2012(Click here)*


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

A match-up of last year's 1st round in the playoffs. Interesting game. I am looking forward to watching it - not sure where though.

Their starting five could be:

Collison
George
Granger
West
Hibbert

Deep bench though


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

PD said:


> A match-up of last year's 1st round in the playoffs. Interesting game. I am looking forward to watching it - not sure where though.
> 
> Their starting five could be:
> 
> ...


Local TV: WGN

Too bad that I can't watch Bulls games via TV here in Germany.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

bullsger said:


> Local TV: WGN
> 
> Too bad that I can't watch Bulls games via TV here in Germany.


I am not from Chicago, myself. Gotta find a local bar that has the game on.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's nice to have games, finally.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone hear anything about if RIP is playing/starting? I initially heard he prob wouldn't play until the home game against Indiana... but I've heard some talk now that RIP will start. Any confirmation one way or the other?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I don't know if I'm going to get this game... local WGN and probably not on league pass yet... hmmm....


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

narek said:


> It's nice to have games, finally.


It's good to see threads by you and Bullsger again. It means the season is underway. 



2012 Motto:

*BULLS 2012*
Powered by Rose​


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Dornado said:


> I don't know if I'm going to get this game... local WGN and probably not on league pass yet... hmmm....


Listed at 6:00 cst on Ch 751 and 751-1 on League Pass for tomorrow night!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

taco_daddy said:


> It's good to see threads by you and Bullsger again. It means the season is underway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good to have basketball to read about, and talk about, and soon watch.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

WestHighHawk said:


> Listed at 6:00 cst on Ch 751 and 751-1 on League Pass for tomorrow night!


Oh snap! Thanks for pointing that out WestHighHawk.... I have it set to record, hopefully there's no directv shenanigans to crush my high hopes...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Brewer to start at SG tonight.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Doesn't sound like Rip is going to play at all... I'm still excited about the game.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I expect some classic games between these two this year. Would be nice to revive the rivalry between us.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Weird seeing Deng with a mohawk....

Slow start overall... Hibbert over Noah and Granger with a transition basket to put Indiana up 4-0


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

CJ Watson wearing 7... Rip must be taking 32


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Game is way too physical, refs need to talk to the coaches to calm this down a bit, someone is gonna get hurt. As I say this George Hill loses a tooth..


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jimmy Butler looking decent in early action.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Jimmy Butler looking decent in early action.


Agreed, a bit robotic but I'm a bit surprised. 

Taj Looks fantastic out there he really does, hes playing real good defense and his footwork looks a bit more refined, flubbed away a couple of good passes but I like that he looks well conditioned.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Taj is taking a lot of long distance 2's, not sure I like his shot selection.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Boozer reminding us all how bad he was towards the end of last season. He can't even catch now.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

garnett said:


> Boozer reminding us all how bad he was towards the end of last season. He can't even catch now.


Sadly yes, but he looks really in shape, even though his face totally looks weird as hell now.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

2e


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Come on, Joakim. Need to grab that board, when you're all alone surrounded by no one.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Butler


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Kind of neat that Rose didn't score until the second half. Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

narek said:


> Kind of neat that Rose didn't score until the second half. Wish I could have seen it.


You mean make a basket?

It was an ugly game, kinda where last season left off. Derrick took it to the basket only to get it stuffed by bigs, Noah rebounded but thats it, Boozer lost the ball a ton of times and the bench played well.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

thebizkit69u said:


> Agreed, a bit robotic but I'm a bit surprised.
> 
> Taj Looks fantastic out there he really does, hes playing real good defense and his footwork looks a bit more refined, flubbed away a couple of good passes but I like that he looks well conditioned.


Butler had a good game in the preseason. But let's not get too excited. Already I've read articles touting Butler this morning as if he did something other than hit 3 of 3 shots. Let's remember he's a rookie and will hit the wall eventually. He looked solid in his first exhibition though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They won't win a title with Boozer as the starting forward. They will be really good, just not quite good enough.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tom said:


> They won't win a title with Boozer as the starting forward. They will be really good, just not quite good enough.


It is always easier to predict failure than success, so you may be right, but this team won 62 games last year and will have a damned good shot at a title this year, I think.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Butler had a good game in the preseason. But let's not get too excited. Already I've read articles touting Butler this morning as if he did something other than hit 3 of 3 shots. Let's remember he's a rookie and will hit the wall eventually. He looked solid in his first exhibition though.


Oh I agree, 

I don't think hes going to do much this season but I was a bit surprised by his NBA IQ and poise as a rookie in this game. Hes gonna be just a guy but he still had a decent game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I read alot of comments about last night's game, then managed to find a video of the entire 4th quarter.

The game looked like prototypical pre-season basketball. I see that Boozer is taking a ton of heat as usual, but from the 4th quarter I saw he didn't look as bad as I expected. He made a few nice shots, grabbed a few contested rebounds in traffic, and looked respectable on D (for him at least). I doubt he was much worse than the game as a whole, which was probably pretty ugly all around.

Bulls bench was probably the star of the game. CJ was on fire, Taj played a great all around game, Jimmy Butler showed some nice energy and hit some shots, Omer clogged the middle on D. 

I think very little should be taken from this game, other than to remind us the Bulls have a very deep team and like most teams need a few more games under their belt to shake off the rust. Next please.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Dornado said:


> It is always easier to predict failure than success, so you may be right, but this team won 62 games last year and will have a damned good shot at a title this year, I think.



I just think they still lack consistent scoring. They have good complimentary players but everything seems based off one person...even Michael couldn't overcome that.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tom said:


> I just think they still lack consistent scoring. They have good complimentary players but everything seems based off one person...even Michael couldn't overcome that.


Yeah, we could definitely use a Scottie Pippen on this team... a second ball handler was noticeably absent during our playoff run last year. Hopefully our other options are good enough at what they do well to ease the defensive pressure a bit.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Yeah, we could definitely use a Scottie Pippen on this team... a second ball handler was noticeably absent during our playoff run last year. Hopefully our other options are good enough at what they do well to ease the defensive pressure a bit.


This is why even just a mediocre season from Rip Hamilton could do wonders. No more 4 on 5 from the Bulls (not just Bogans fault, but Brewer too). And, Joakim Noah is no longer our 2nd best ballhandler in the starting lineup. Rip is respectable and underrated with his ballhandling skill. I'm expecting a nice uptick in the team's offensive efficiency. My only lingering question is whether it is enough to put us over the hump. If it were Rip in his prime I'd say heck yeah. Maybe JR Smith signing come March would get us over that hump (can't believe I am saying that, but the guy wants to come here and can light it up off the bench). And of course, we need some luck on our side to keep everyone healthy. Here's hoping Thibodeau really leverages our bench depth in this compressed season to keep legs fresh.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

should we trade deng for iggy?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PD said:


> should we trade deng for iggy?


I'll give you Granger for Deng


----------

